# Sondaggio di linguistica



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Considerato che questo forum è frequentato da utenti proveniente da tutta Italia, vorrei fare questo sondaggio che quindi mi permetterebbe di ottenere risultati su larga scala, pertanto vi chiedo: qual è il vostro rapporto con l'Italiano e il Dialetto ? Inserisco anche dei parametri circa l'età perché mi interessa capire il vostro rapporto in relazione alla vostra età. Non ho inserito opzioni che contemplassero la non conoscenza dell'Italiano perché siete tutti qui a rispondermi proprio in Italiano, non avrebbe avuto senso


----------



## esjie (3 Gennaio 2013)

Italiano: se lo chiedeste alla mia ex prof risponderebbe un disastro, con l'esplosione di internet, facebook ecc. invece mi rendo conto di essere a un buon livello, non sarò un bravo scrittore ma almeno uso la punteggiatura e i verbi li coniugo di solito nella giusta maniera.
Dialetto: non so niente, a volte uso alcune espressioni, ma le ho imparate ascoltandole dai vecchi , non ho nemmeno idea di come si scrivano.

25 primavere

edit: ah, c'era da votare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Si, ho aggiunto la votazione in seguito dato che ti fa trasformare la discussione in sondaggio solo in un secondo momento


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Innanzi tutto complimenti per il sondaggio.
Io comunque ritengo fondamentale conoscere il proprio dialetto per capire meglio le proprie origini, perciò lo capisco e lo parlo, in determinate circostanze. Nessuna contrapposizione con l'italiano.


----------



## Butcher (3 Gennaio 2013)

Sono nel primissimo gruppo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fascia 15-25 anni. Conosco l'Italiano e conosco il Dialetto ma parlo soltanto l'Italiano.

Conosco il siciliano (lo parlano a volte a casa) e il veneto, ma parlo solo italiano.


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

24 anni, con l'italiano mai avuto problemi di nessun genere, io abito in Emilia e sono cresciuto con un padre (emiliano) che ha sempre e dico sempre parlato solo dialetto con noi (inteso come famiglia), l'italiano lo parlava ovviamente ma solo con la gente che non conosceva, sembra abbastanza strano ma non mi ha mai dato problemi (visto che da piccolo ho dovuto imparare l'italiano logicamente); lo capisco perfettamente ma non lo parlo mai.
Mia madre invece è siciliana, il dialetto siciliano lo capisco abbastanza bene anche se ovviamente sono stato in Sicilia solo per vacanze e quant'altro, mai periodi troppi lunghi, l'ho appreso ovviamente ad orecchio come tutti i dialetti.. poi è abbastanza diverso rispetto a qua perché è come una lingua ufficiale mentre qui a parte la generazione dai 40 in su tutti lo capiscono ma nessuno lo parla a parte rari casi ma più che altro sono i figli dei _cuntadin_


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Gennaio 2013)

fascia 15-25

conosco solo l'italiano, neanche una minima parola di dialetto


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

31 anni. Parlo sempre l'italiano. Penso di conoscerlo abbastanza bene. Il dialetto lo uso quando sono con gli amici


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Nel caso in cui conosciate un dialetto, mi farebbe piacere se spendeste due parole su come lo avete imparato, come hanno fatto Danny e Esjie per intenderci


----------



## esjie (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ma io sono 15-25 o 25-40?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Se li hai già compiuti direi che rientri nei 25-40


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fascia 15-25 anni. Conosco l'Italiano e conosco il Dialetto ma parlo soltanto l'Italiano.
Il dialetto lo capisco senza problemi grazie ai nonni e agli ex colleghi dell'alta Val Brembana  ,ma non lo parlo mai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Gennaio 2013)

Fascia 15-25, conosco entrambi ma parlo solo l'Italiano. Ovviamente quando si è tra amici qualche volta seppur raramente scappa la "napoletanata"  

Il dialetto l'ho iniziato a capire molto tardi, verso gli 11-12 anni, perchè in famiglia non se ne faceva e non se ne fa uso.. Poi stando a contatto con i personaggi delle medie..  

Tuttavia i dialetti che adoro sono il marchigiano e il toscano


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Fascia 15-25, conosco entrambi ma parlo solo l'Italiano. Ovviamente quando si è tra amici qualche volta seppur raramente scappa la "napoletanata"
> 
> Il dialetto l'ho iniziato a capire molto tardi, verso gli 11-12 anni, perchè in famiglia non se ne faceva e non se ne fa uso.. Poi stando a contatto con i personaggi delle medie..
> 
> Tuttavia i dialetti che adoro sono il *marchigiano* e il toscano



Anch'io, devo ringraziare il Profeta Matteo per questo.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

Prima opzione.

In Veneto tutti parlano in dialetto, soprattutto da noi in provincia di Ve. So il veneziano classico de Venesia ma mi è un po' complicato parlarlo velocemente, so meglio il dialetto dei "campi" più grezzo, più basso.
Vi faccio un esempio, per dire "Cosa vuoi?",
A Venezia si dice "Cossa ti vol?"
In provincia si dice "Cossa vuto?"
Ogni tanto mi diletto con qualche frase padovana per mettere in crisi i miei amici di Marghera/Venezia. Principalmente, anzi, sempre, parlo Italiano. A casa i miei si parlano in dialetto ma con me sempre e solo in Italiano.. a volte a mio papà scappa il dialetto, per l'abitudine, ma niente di che. Con gli amici sempre in Italiano.
L'Italiano lo so parlare bene ma, facendo un discorso generale, è difficile per un Veneziano non colto parlarlo bene.. è molto più difficile che per un meridionale.. non abbiamo idea di quante doppie ci siano nelle frasi e le virgole, per i più fedeli, sono sostituite da esclamazioni contro il divino signore o ricordano con rabbia il liquido seminale maschile. Siamo abbastanza esagerati. Paolini diceva che per il Veneto dei vecchi la bestemmia è usata come congiunzione, togli la bestemmia la frase non funziona. Mi faceva ridere, ma fa capire quanto siano esagerati certi dolci signori anziani.


----------



## yelle (7 Gennaio 2013)

26. Conosco il dialetto brianzolo e quello cremonese.
Quello brianzolo perchè lo parla la mia amica (coetanea) quando siamo al bar a guardare la partita, altrimenti nella famiglia non c'è nessuno che lo parli, ed è per questo che io lo comprendo, ma ne parlo qualche parola a spizzichi e bocconi.
Quello cremonese lo parlava mio nonno. Lo andavo a trovare un paio di volte al mese all'incirca e lui non parlava altro che dialetto. Ora che è morte, idem come sopra, non c'è più nessuno che lo parli, e io non ne ho mai spiccicata mezza parola.
Inzomma, conosco meglio l'inglese del dialetto XD
L'italiano manco a parlarne. Amo la mia lingua, l'ho sempre studiato con piacere e posso dire, senza falsa modestia, di parlarlo meglio di molti giovani d'oggi.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Gennaio 2013)

Parlo un italiano pessimo, scrivo anche peggio, il dialetto lo conosco ma cerco di evitarlo


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Gennaio 2013)

Conosco l'Italiano e conosco il Dialetto parlando entrambi correntemente. Con amici e familiari parlo solo ed esclusivamente dialetto mentre in qualsiasi altra circostanza, ovviamente, parlo italiano. Su quest'ultimo, considerando l'ampio grado di ignoranza che aleggia su tutta l'Italia, posso dire di parlarlo discretamente. Per quanto riguarda il dialetto, dico semplicemente che lo adoro e non mi vergognerò mai di conoscerlo né parlarlo in quanto rappresenta, come precedentemente detto da Blu71, la propria origine, quella di cui uno è giusto che ne sia orgoglioso e che se ne fregi. L'ho imparato dai nonni, ma soprattutto vivendo nella mia città per 25 anni (la scuola media, forse strano a dirsi, è stato il luogo di migliore apprendimento ).


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Gennaio 2013)

conosco sia italiano che dialetto, anche se è un pò una fusione tra bresciano e bergamasco, visto che sto a metà tra le due province. 

alcuni termini sono totalmente diversi, anche solo spostandosi di pochi km tra un paese e un altro. 

in casa mia si parla sia italiano sia dialetto, dipende dalle situazioni.
quando sono fuori casa invece cerco di parlare italiano il più possibile (anche perchè parlare dialetto non è proprio finissimo, il mio poi ha un'inflessione un pò da burini, da paesani ), ma il "pota" o altri termini puramente dialettali ogni tanto escono fuori. 

p.s. il dialetto l'ho imparato principalmente in casa, sentendolo parlare.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Gennaio 2013)

dalle mie parti(busto arsizio/legnano) il dialetto è praticamente sparito,tranne che tra i 70enni!!
invece so un pò di dialetto marchigiano,avendo dei parenti li,in provincia di macerata per l'esattezza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Prima opzione.
> 
> In Veneto tutti parlano in dialetto, soprattutto da noi in provincia di Ve. So il veneziano classico de Venesia ma mi è un po' complicato parlarlo velocemente, so meglio il dialetto dei "campi" più grezzo, più basso.
> Vi faccio un esempio, per dire "Cosa vuoi?",
> ...


Eh si, ho letto che in Veneto il dialetto è molto molto radicato


----------



## Gre-No-Li (8 Gennaio 2013)

Parlo appena posso e con chi posso il dialetto, che ho imparato in casa, dove è la lingua corrente, talmente corrente che la badante dei miei genitori, sudamericana, a furia di sentirlo, lo capisce ormai abbastanza bene.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Fascia 15-25,mi esprimo solo in italiano.
Conosco per questioni geografiche il romano,gallipolino ed abruzzese.Ho vaghi ricordi anche del bresciano.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Più che dialetto vero e proprio molto spesso scappano abbreviazioni, ma non proprio parole dialettali. Quando sto con gli amici non me ne rendo neanche conto. L'ultima volta che ho detto mia invece che mi' c'era ancora Rivaldo. 
Comunque non credo si possa parlare di dialetto. A capirlo lo capisco, a parte qualche espressione di mio nonno che comunque non si sentono più da parecchio.


----------



## Canonista (10 Gennaio 2013)

Confermo, in provincia di Verona l'italiano non è ben visto, specie all'interno di locali pubblici affollati 

Fascia 15-25, parlo italiano in casa e fuori, anche perché qui, essendomi trasferito da 3 mesi, il mio dialetto non è proprio in forma italiana e non lo capirebbe nessuno.

Ogni tanto scappa qualche termine, frase o detto dialettale con mio fratello; questo in presenza di terzi per fare battute sceme o come forma di comunicazione "sotto codice".

Conosco e capisco molti dialetti del sud, ma non siciliano e calabrese...inizio a capire anche il veneto, tra una "iastema" e l'altra


----------

